# chipmunk



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody here ever try chipmunk? I know they are tiny and it would probably take twenty to make a meal. I ask because my neighbor has a horrible infestation, and asked me if I would be interested in taking care of it for them. I don't like to hunt anything just to kill it- period. I plan on at least keeping the hides, just wondering if anybody has ever them.. seems like they would just taste like little squirrels. Anybody?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never ate them myself ... but hey are herbivorous rodents so should be about like squirrel, as you suggest.

Bernd Heinrich in one of his books (either A Year In the Maine Woods or maybe The Mind of the Raven) talks about having his graduate students cook up and eat the mice and voles they captured while doing an animal survey. If those beasties can be made tasty, so can a chipmunk. What the heck, with enough curry even cardboard could probably be made tasty!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I rarely ever see them but like Charles said, they'd probably taste like squirrel


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

They are terrible here, walking down the tracks for five minutes and I can usually spot literally twenty, and now they are moving to the trailer park I live in. (probably due to all the bird feeders.) With a pocket of marbles and am hours time I could probably bag at least ten. They are fast little guys


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I see one every about maybe 3 months? Point is they ain't common around here. Or they just never come out. Probably the former.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 60044


Uhhhhh ?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So I had already bagged two earlier today, salt preserved the hides, and had the meat in the fridge debating to eat it or give it to one of the numerous stray cats around here.. Well after reading Charles post about the voles and mice I decided to give it a shot. More meat per chipmunk than I would have thought and pretty good, like we figured, allot like squirrel but much more tender. Pan fried with wild mushrooms, hot peppers and sweet peppers, served over sticky white rice. Not a bad late night snack at all. Thanks for the input guys, if I get a chance to go out tomorrow I will try to get some pictures.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

treefork said:


> images (73).jpg
> 
> Lmao, nice tree fork.
> 
> Uhhhhh ?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

The dish, one was still on the pan, little rare for my liking


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I used to work at a golf course and we would have contests on who could get the most...they can really cause damage to a golf course. We would use a gallon milk container filled with water, then chase one to its hole and dump the water in the hole plugging the hole with the container....the chipmunk would then try to get out and run into the container. On of the guys caught 5 using only 1 gallon. We would then take the survivors to a farm field a couple of miles away...we were told to get rid of them...but we tried to keep them alive if possible.

I don't see many any more....but then not many of them are blackjack players .

Todd


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol, I heard they were smart little creatures, maybe they got kicked out of the casinos for counting cards.. Sneaky little things


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"...give it to one of the numerous stray cats around here."

You would think that the cats would keep them in check.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You would think, but I think they may be lazy, my wives grandparents live a few trailers down and don't own a single cat, but go through a big bag of cat food every week. If they had to fend for themselves a little more I am sure they would do a better job.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i bet they are good i eat red squirrel they are small just a little biger that chipmunks.


----------



## michael89751 (5 mo ago)

ChapmanHands said:


> Anybody here ever try chipmunk? I know they are tiny and it would probably take twenty to make a meal. I ask because my neighbor has a horrible infestation, and asked me if I would be interested in taking care of it for them. I don't like to hunt anything just to kill it- period. I plan on at least keeping the hides, just wondering if anybody has ever them.. seems like they would just taste like little squirrels. Anybody?


is it legal to hunt squirrels?


----------

